# Tissot SeaStar 1000 Automatic Chronograph Photo "Review"



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

I want to share with you my new SeaStar 1000 Chrono.
A real review will post soon.
I hope to enjoy the photos.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice pics. The first one is the watch Photoshopped into the background right?


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

Hi!

Splendid pictures and a very, very nice watch... the first picture seems to be a "Titanic scene"... ;-)

Ok, more serieusely... congrats for your watch and splendid pictures...


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

3 more photos added.
Take a look..


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

Splendid... each one better than the other!

;-)


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

THE cleanest, clearest, loveliest pictures of the cleanest, clearest, loveliest watch out there 

thanks a lot for sharing


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

asadtiger said:


> THE cleanest, clearest, loveliest pictures of the cleanest, clearest, loveliest watch out there
> 
> thanks a lot for sharing


All Tissot (almost, at least...) are Cleanest, clearest and loveliest... ;-)


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Great photos! Congrats on the watch, and I am jealous.


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

Diving in Photoshop waters :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Very great pics of a beautiful Tissot,glad to see these new models hitting the forum.


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

The new Seastar 1000, "normal or crono version" are really a "must"! I'm very happy with mine...


----------



## OhioMade (Oct 19, 2011)

Great pictures--love the water shot! I love the blue markings on the face. It is quite a different-looking watch than the last generation Seastar 1000.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

What's really changed is the Navigator..


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks.When I save some time I dive into deep waters with my watch (PS of course:-d)


----------

